# Our first ever 2021 WDC Championship



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Haven’t been on here much due to preparation for Ozzy and I debut at WDC.

I can’t be more proud of my boy, we rocked our first championship.
Ozzy vom haus Fleming new IGP1
96 88 80 TSB pronounced and 3rd place for IGP1 tied score for second and high tracking and high OB for IGP1’s.

We started training in IGP a little over a year ago and tracking was started less then a year ago. Polished up his OB and here we are.
Bumps in secondary OB for protection but Ozzy being the type of dog he is (not a sport dog) takes his job on serious level. More training will fix that.
Judge really liked his power intensity and powerful barking. We needed the secondary to score better but as we know in training it’s been so good but at a National event things change in the dog’s mind. Excellent blind search low excellent in bark and hold super call out I sent him up bad for the escape so not the best grip and outs need to be faster and less vocal on sleeve.
OB points loss was hovering on the sits for retrieves handler mistakes, sit in motion hovering and could be faster 2nd command for the platz after send away. Everything else was super, excellent focus happy dog in the heeling very good retrieves super fast recalls slight touch on me after he did the wall, fast send away.

Tracking was phenomenal 91 degrees 2p track time windy conditions. Judge said excellent concentration deep nose intensity and power throughout the track. Need faster downs on articles and I need to retrain his starts after indicating and he touched 2 articles. So proud to be at the end of the leash.

The experience was so awesome and my nerves were so bad coming up to our step on the field after that I was feeling good. It was just me and my dog and the judge.

The best part is Ozzy his genetics made this happen. He’s a dog that lives in the house sleeps on his couch, never crated hangs outside on his property never barks. we compete in other venues. He’s loves to play with his jolly ball with the neighbors kids. His on and off switch is superb and he is our pet and companion first and a working dog second. Ozzy is my heart and soul. He gives 1000% in everything he does.

St Louis Schutzhund Club did a phenomenal job putting this event together in 9 weeks. Awesome to be outside with people who love their dogs. Whole event ran smoothly and all judges and helpers were super nice.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Congratulations! That’s awesome.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Huge congrats - sounds like a wonderful weekend.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Saw you two on the field and was so proud. Excellent job!
I love seeing a well rounded, can do anything example of the breed. So happy for you two ❤


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

What a major accomplishment! Every single post you have ever posted exuded confidence in your boy and it looks like he paid you back 10 fold. That is team work at its finest.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow!Congrats to you both!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I’m really happy for you guys and the work you put in.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congratulations!!! Very exciting!!!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## NiabiTheGreat (Jul 14, 2019)

Congratulations! That is so awesome. Something to be very proud of, that's for sure!


----------



## crowconor (Dec 29, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Wow! So exciting! Great job both of you!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Congrats! Ozzy is a super dog


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm so happy for you! Congratulations and Yay Ozzy!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

WIBackpacker said:


> Huge congrats - sounds like a wonderful weekend.


It was a great experience learned a lot and had a blast


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

CeraDean said:


> Saw you two on the field and was so proud. Excellent job!
> I love seeing a well rounded, can do anything example of the breed. So happy for you two ❤


Thank you. Wish we could have met up. It was a great experience and very proud.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Heartandsoul said:


> What a major accomplishment! Every single post you have ever posted exuded confidence in your boy and it looks like he paid you back 10 fold. That is team work at its finest.


Thank you. Ozzy was amazing and amazes me everyday. We are blessed.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

dogma13 said:


> Wow!Congrats to you both!


Thank you


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Bearshandler said:


> I’m really happy for you guys and the work you put in.


Thank you. Ozzy makes it easy and he loves to challenge me as well.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Jenny720 said:


> Congratulations!!! Very exciting!!!


Thank you. I’m super excited still.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

David Winners said:


> Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Kathrynil said:


> Wow! So exciting! Great job both of you!


Thank you


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

NiabiTheGreat said:


> Congratulations! That is so awesome. Something to be very proud of, that's for sure!


Thank you. I’m very proud of my boy


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

crowconor said:


> Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

NadDog24 said:


> Congrats! Ozzy is a super dog


Thank you. He is special that’s for sure.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> I'm so happy for you! Congratulations and Yay Ozzy!


Thank you. If Ozzy only knew but he is still the same dog today.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Just being a dog.


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> View attachment 573393
> Haven’t been on here much due to preparation for Ozzy and I debut at WDC.
> 
> I can’t be more proud of my boy, we rocked our first championship.
> ...


Excellent .. I actually saw your guys live on "Sport Dogs Live" on facebook. When I heard Ozzy I knew the name sounded familiar so I did some quick research and found the link. Congratulations !
Did I mention Trin was taking some good notes 😂


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

AKD said:


> Excellent .. I actually saw your guys live on "Sport Dogs Live" on facebook. When I heard Ozzy I knew the name sounded familiar so I did some quick research and found the link. Congratulations !
> Did I mention Trin was taking some good notes 😂
> View attachment 573411


Thank you. So cool people can watch live. Love the pic too.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Signing in just so that I can say "Huge congratulations!!!"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Ozzy!! He is super handsome and no doubt his future is bright


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

San said:


> Signing in just so that I can say "Huge congratulations!!!"


Thank you for that San.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

onyx'girl said:


> Congratulations to you and Ozzy!! He is super handsome and no doubt his future is bright


Thank you


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Congratulations! Major accomplishment and at a national event too! My anxiety couldn't handle that venue, lol. So, so cool!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Katsugsd said:


> Congratulations! Major accomplishment and at a national event too! My anxiety couldn't handle that venue, lol. So, so cool!


Thank you. I was a bag of nerves for a week up to the min I stepped on the field then it was me my dog and the judge. I was more at ease at the point which I’m lucky I can block all the rest out.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

So much for worrying about tracking.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Bearshandler said:


> So much for worrying about tracking.


Lol I was pretty confident but the heat I was had me a bit worried . I track him in as many different weather patterns but we don’t have the heat here yet.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Lol I was pretty confident but the heat I was had me a bit worried . I track him in as many different weather patterns but we don’t have the heat here yet.


I did some research on you a while ago after something you said. One thing I never understand is why trainers at your level worry so much.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Cool Congratulations ps change your signature lol


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Bearshandler said:


> I did some research on you a while ago after something you said. One thing I never understand is why trainers at your level worry so much.


It’s not that I worry so much it’s the nerves that come with trialing club level or high level, the nerves kick in the same but dog feeds off of our nerves. Heart going fast breathing is diff etc. 

We only been training in Protection for a year and a half and Ozzy is not a sport dog so that has its challenges as well. He needs more training in that phase considering we started when he was just over 2yrs old but in training he was showing very nice secondary OB and only having 5 trials under my belt make a difference to those who have 30 plus years competing at high level. I haven’t trialed a dog in over 10 yrs let alone at a championship. 

So maybe using the word worried was wrong more knowing how he would handle the heat in tracking. The key was his genetics and training. Being his first trial I had no clue how he would do with zero food on the track since I never lay a track with no food, I just show him 1 working leg periodically on a track and then a training leg but he showed me my training and his genetics paid off. Never did tracking until last May. 

I did not get him as a pup for the sport but more for AKC OB, I went to my trainer when Ozzy was 2 yrs old to fix his head position in OB and now look. Lol 

Sorry for long post just wanted to explain better.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> It’s not that I worry so much it’s the nerves that come with trialing club level or high level, the nerves kick in the same but dog feeds off of our nerves. Heart going fast breathing is diff etc.
> 
> We only been training in Protection for a year and a half and Ozzy is not a sport dog so that has its challenges as well. He needs more training in that phase considering we started when he was just over 2yrs old but in training he was showing very nice secondary OB and only having 5 trials under my belt make a difference to those who have 30 plus years competing at high level. I haven’t trialed a dog in over 10 yrs let alone at a championship.
> 
> ...


You know I always love hearing from you.


----------

